# food safety and Low and Slow discussion



## lugnutz (Sep 2, 2010)

Is there any way we can make this a sticky so we can find it for fast ref?  I'm sure there may be a few others that should be "stickied" as well.

Just a thought.

Rick


----------



## ak1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm confused? What exactly do you want stickied?


----------



## lugnutz (Sep 2, 2010)

I see your confusion....my bad.  The topic ... Food Safety And Low And Slow Discussion..not this post but the other one


----------

